# Mad about B17's seeking help for this weekend.



## Razorwire7 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello, I'm writing to ask if anybody out there can help. My trusty landrover has given up the ghost and has had to go in for repair. I was going down to Duxford this weekend to see the B17 display. Is there anybody from the Liverpool area going to Duxford this weekend and can offer a lift or a solution to my problem.

I can't miss this one, not with the possibility of three B17's being there.

Will share petrol cost etc etc, thanks, (desperate).

Razorwire7.


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh, that sucks!
I´m sure you´ll find someone here...
I´ll be there as well (in Duxford) so I understand your feelings now...


----------



## Razorwire7 (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers for that, I hope so.

Probably will never be so many B17's at Duxford again.

Razorwire7.


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

Razorwire7 said:


> Cheers for that, I hope so.
> 
> Probably will never be so many B17's at Duxford again.
> 
> Razorwire7.



Never been there before so not so bad for me to have a chance to see 3 B-17´s being there for a first time...
Sally B probably won´t fly as there´s a problem with the engine # 1, more at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/flying-legends-duxford-2008-a-10748-3.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey man good luck getting there.... hope you make it!....
get your thumb working it may be your last resort...


----------



## Razorwire7 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words.

I did see SallyB fly some years ago at Duxford, went inside it, fantastic. I've let my membership of the SallyB Preservation group and supporters club lapse due to commitments overseas.

I see what you mean reference the new SallyB engine refit and failure.

Still, the Liberty Belle will be there, even if they don't fly it's just great to be there and see them in the raw.

Fantastic aircraft, just love em!!!!!!!!

Razorwire7.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Razor :; hope you make it--- I'm doing Fairford myself::: How about try ing a cheap Car Hire Firm for the weekend?? Some Car Hirers do Cheap week end deals... But Good Luck!!!


----------



## Razorwire7 (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers for that hunter0f2, looking at that option as we speak.

Razorwire7.


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2008)

Try rent a wreak there's several banger rental companies, I'd give you a lift but I've got some guy from the Czech Republic and his entourage in the car already.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

> I'd give you a lift but I've got some guy from the Czech Republic and his entourage in the car already.


----------



## Razorwire7 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, was just wondering if anybody attended Duxford at the weekend and if so have you any details as to the B17's on show and who was flying..

I couldn't get there   

Has anybody any piccies to share of the B17's at this years show.

Cheers, Gary.


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry to hear you didn´t make it 
Check this thread tomorrow ans you´ll find some pics there.
Spent 20 minutes in liberty belle...


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2008)

Razorwire7 said:


> Hi, was just wondering if anybody attended Duxford at the weekend and if so have you any details as to the B17's on show and who was flying..
> 
> I couldn't get there
> 
> ...



Like wise Gary 
sorry you couldnt make it, as Seesul says have a look on the thread 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/flying-legends-duxford-2008-a-10748.html
over the next week or so Seesul took some great interior shots and I'm sure he will post them I have a few snaps to post also but they take a little while to sort out ( I took 950 pictures  )


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

trackend said:


> Like wise Gary
> sorry you couldnt make it, as Seesul says have a look on the thread
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/flying-legends-duxford-2008-a-10748.html
> over the next week or so Seesul took some great interior shots and I'm sure he will post them I have a few snaps to post also but they take a little while to sort out ( I took 950 pictures  )


I toke about 350 pics but my 1GB card was full-too many videos on it as well...I was too excited...


----------



## Razorwire7 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links, look forward to the posting of the piccies.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Aug 16, 2008)

There were four B-17's at an Air Show in Geneseo, NY when I was young. I have the pictures my family took. It's my favorite heavy bomber of World War 2. I have 3 B-17's under construction right now. 2 in 1/48 scale and 1 a D varient in 1/72nd. I hope that you were able to make it to Duxford.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry you were unable to make it


----------

